# SGD Aufgaben Jav04



## ziko (20. Jul 2005)

kann mir jemand bei den aufgaben zu JAV04 helfen?

kann jemand diese aufgabe lösen?

a) Schreiben Sie eine kleine Java-Applikation, die zu vier Zeilen Ausgabe auf der Konsole (Dos-Box) führt
- siehe Abb. E.2. Links in jeder Zeile steht bis zum Doppelpunkt erläuternder Text, die Ausgaben rechts
davon werden durch Aufruf geeigneter Methoden erzeugt.

b) Sie müssen in dieser Applikation eine Exception abfangen. Ändern Sie den Code geringfügig so ab, dass
eine Exception geforfen wird. Was mussten Sie ändern?

//das soll die Dos-Box sein
_____________________________________
MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung
_____________________________________
Protokoll: http
File: /MarkUp/
Host: www.w3.org
URL ext.Form: http://www.w3.org/MarkUp/
_____________________________________
Abb. E.2: Dos-Box

hat jemand alle aufgabelösungen zu SGD-Jav04?

Gerne auch an zzzzikozzzz@yahoo.com


vielen dank.


----------



## Sky (20. Jul 2005)

@Mod: Bitte schliessen.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20579&highlight=


----------



## bygones (20. Jul 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Mod: Bitte schliessen.
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20579&highlight=


jo.... wenn sich einer der Aufgabe annehmen will - Kontaktadresse ist ja angegeben....


----------

